# Strange symptoms : Phantom Pg?



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi









I am nursing my 2 year old and currently TTC.

October...AF from 10/7-10/11 ...what I thought was implantation spotting (light pink discharge) on 10/26 (day 20 of my cycle) ...I have had mild AF-like cramps since the spotting, twinges from what I assumed were ligaments in my hips and around my uterus.

It is now November, no AF. Instead of blood, I have a slight-watery discharge, no odor. I am bloated and continue to have AF-like cramps.

BFN. I have tested every few days and have recieved BFN every time.

What is going on? It's been over 2wks since I had mysterious spotting mid-cycle (I never spot during ovulation) Anyway, I am curious, what else causes these symptoms if not pg? I am getting negative after negative and no AF!!!


----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

How long has your cycle been back? Have you been regular?

While still nursing, my cycles can still be irregular, especially during the first few months of it's return. Sometimes extra long and sometimes a dip in hormone levels will cause a bit of spotting.

I'm still nursing my 18 months old and my cycles seem to finally be a bit more consistant, but still have some variances.

Not sure about the watery discharge though. I mean do you mean you just feel wet if you check or you actually have a flowing discharge? I usually get a wetness before it turns to EWCM before ovulation and I also get some EWCM right before AF, but we are all so different.

Kat


----------

